# Israel trip advice?



## DebBrown (Oct 10, 2007)

My FIL is planning a family trip to Israel for next summer.  I'm not going for various reasons and haven't been involved in any of the planning.  He is working with a travel agent who is preparing all arrangements including hotels, transportation, guides, etc.

I recently saw a proposed itinerary with a price tag.  This trip will cost him close to $50,000 and I felt sick to my stomach.  So I guess I'm asking what a 10 day trip should cost per person and also if anyone has any recommendations or advice.

Deb


----------



## judys19058 (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know how many people you are planning on taking, but this sounds very expensive.  Do a sanity check with any number of tour companies which specialize in the Middle East.  I am a travel agent and have spoken with the people at Yalla Tours and have found them to be very helpful.


----------



## DebBrown (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll pass along the recommendation for Yalla Tours.  It is a large group so that, of course, is part of the price tag.  Still I'm suffering from sticker shock.  We do timeshares, use frequent flyer miles, etc. and manage to take our family of 6 on some wonderful trips very cheaply.

Deb


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 11, 2007)

if its private and lux, it could easily be that expensive.

or it could include insurance.

personally, im REALLY glad i went back in 1998, because i dont think i would want to be over in IL for leisure right now..


----------



## vivalour (Jan 21, 2008)

*Sounds like someone's getting a BIG commission*

Just caught your post after all these months .... We (family of 3) spent a month travelling in Israel last year from end of June till end of July. It was absolutely fascinating, fun and full of adventure. 

We carefully did all our research from Nov-Feb and completed all bookings by mid Feb. last year. We stayed at a mid-range hotel chain (Dan Panorama -- booked on-line and saved) for under $200 a night and had great accommodations with the fabulous Israeli buffet breakfasts that you see nowhere else in the world. 

Our biggest splurge was to engage a private guide with his own SUV who designed a 10-day itinerary for us from Jerusalem north to the Galilee and the borders with Syria and Lebanon. His fee was about $370 per day and was worth that and more. Our TOTAL trip cost, including flights and a stopover in Italy, was in the range of $12,000.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Feb 27, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> My FIL is planning a family trip to Israel for next summer....This trip will cost him close to $50,000 and I felt sick to my stomach.



I would love to visit Jerusalem.  I would guess 10 days could cost around $5k per person for the land package, including transportation and tour guide with fairly upscale accomodatioin.


----------

